
How to succeed at high intensity interval training (HIIT) workouts on your own - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/wellness/hiit-workout-motivation-pandemic/2020/08/28/0cfca640-dd96-11ea-8051-d5f887d73381_story.html
======
ksaj
I lost more than 10 pounds simply by adding regular HIIT to my workouts. I'm
not even overweight in the first place, so I thought that was quite a
surprise. Basically from the upper bound of BMI to the lower bound in a few
months. So it definitely works. (I still don't have a massive 6 pack though...
what's up with that!?)

During lockdown I found it very difficult to stay motivated to work out.
Thankfully lots of Youtubers were doing challenges, and I passed some of the
time with a ridiculously hard "ab challenge." It was very hard to put in my
typical level of oomph without the corresponding atmosphere to go with it. So
while the abs stayed strong for the most part, just about everything else
suffered. Adding weights now that the gym is open damn near killed me at
first, so I realize that wasn't nearly enough.

Three weeks since my gym re-opened and I'm still not at the strength level I
was back in March, but my fat percent is very close again. There is measurably
steady and rapid progress every week, probably thanks to muscle memory. And
the gym has never been so clean all the time!

Motivation is extremely important. Otherwise the H part of HIIT will suffer.
It'll feel like you're putting a lot into it, but you have to pay attention to
make sure you really are.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/CJ9TW](https://archive.vn/CJ9TW)

